# Broadband (ADSL2) Internet connection problem



## bradmit1 (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope you can help me with a very strange problem I am having with my Acer laptop (Aspire 1640, Windows XP Home SP2, D-Link DI_524UP wireless router, NetComm NB1 ADSL2+ modem). Up until about a week ago, it was working fine. Then I lost access to the internet. My broadband ISP is TPG (Australia). Any website returns the "IE cannot display the webpage" error. 

I tried connecting to the router and the modem directly using an ethernet cable, to no avail. The whole time the wireless connection shows as connected with Good to Excellent signal strength. In fact I can log in wirelessly to the router and modem via IE without a problem. I then uninstalled Skype, Norton and IE 6 and and installed IE7, still to no avail. I also tried installing Firefox, in case it was a Microsft issue, still no good. I then found that my wife's Dell laptop can access the internet via the same wireless connection without any problem at all. Further, I can connect the Acer to the internet via an old dial-up account without any trouble (it just is very slow compared to the broadband speed I have become accustomed to!). I have also reset Windows Firewall settings to default, and even tried turning it off.

So the issue does not appear to be with the wireless connection, nor the internet account or service, nor with IE. The ISP help desk suggested an Ethernet card problem, but I have no idea what to do next. I was advised to run Winsock Fix, which I did with no result. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Have you contacted TGP about this? But before you do, turn off your PC, Modem and Router. turn on your modem, wait 30 seconds, turn on router, wait 30 seconds, turn on your PC and try accessing the internet. If you still cant get access then phone TGP


----------



## bradmit1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, I have done all that. I contacted the ISP and they say there's nothing wrong at their end (which is true as the Dell laptop works fine connecting to the internet). All they suggested was a possible Ethernet card problem.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Seeing as your wife can get access on her laptop then i woould say that this is probably down to the ethernet card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If this is XP-SP2, the only "correct" WINSOCK repair is as follows.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


Let's see this when you're connect to the router with the cable:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

I know this sounds... er ..a simple. Have you tried turning of your BB modem and router and turning them back on again. Beleive it or not that will fix it sometimes


----------



## bradmit1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Here's the result of the ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham Mitchell>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-77636ef25d
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-05-7A-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 7 July 2007 6:07:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 14 July 2007 6:07:56 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-7B-D8-95

C:\Documents and Settings\Graham Mitchell>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like you have a wired connection to me. If you can't access the Internet from that connection, I suggest you power cycle the broadband modem and router.


----------



## bradmit1 (Jul 4, 2007)

I have tried that many times without success...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you look at the WAN status in the router's configuration, what does it say about the Internet connection?


----------



## bradmit1 (Jul 4, 2007)

The settings I currently have are:

Dynamic IP address

Host name: DI-524UP
MAC address: 00-00-00-00-00-00
Primary DNS: 203.12.160.35
Secondary DNS: 203.12.160.36
MTU: 1500


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the status of the connection? That's just the settings, does it think it's connected?

Another thing to try, boot in safe mode with networking and see if you can connect that way for a test.


----------

